
In Silicon Valley, Founders Fight for Control - ssclafani
http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB10001424052702303292204577519134168240996-lMyQjAxMTAyMDEwMDExNDAyWj.html
======
malandrew
Didn't know Google now has a class of stock with no voting rights. We should
start calling it "Wall Street Class Stock", which is meant for professional
investors that know nothing about building businesses and running companies.

